# galleon = γαλιόνι | (στα βιβλία Χάρι Πότερ) γαλέρα



## Cadmian (May 11, 2012)

Χαίρετε σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

Το συγκεκριμένο galleon αποτελεί νομισματική μονάδα στον κόσμο του Χάρι Πότερ. Αν κάποιος έχει διαβάσει τα βιβλία και θυμάται, ή αν τα έχει πρόχειρα, θα με υποχρέωνε αν μου έλεγε πως έχουν μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Themis (May 11, 2012)

Απευθύνθηκα σε απολύτως έγκυρη πηγή (την κόρη μου), και η απάντηση είναι: _γαλέρα_. Κάθε γαλέρα έχει 17 _δρεπάνια_ και κάθε δρεπάνι έχει 29 _μαστίγια_​.


----------



## Cadmian (May 11, 2012)

Τέλεια!

Τις ευχαριστίες μου στην κόρη και σ' εσάς για τον χρόνο σας!


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα σου γεννήθηκε η απορία (όπως κι εμένα τώρα που το μαθαίνω) γιατί άραγε μεταφραστής δεν χρησιμοποίησε την καθιερωμένη λέξη *γαλιόνι *για το *galleon*. Η γαλέρα, είναι γνωστό, αντιστοιχεί στο *galley*.


----------



## bernardina (May 11, 2012)

Earion said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι θα σου γεννήθηκε η απορία (όπως κι εμένα τώρα που το μαθαίνω) γιατί άραγε μεταφραστής δεν χρησιμοποίησε την καθιερωμένη λέξη *γαλιόνι *για το *galleon*. Η γαλέρα, είναι γνωστό, αντιστοιχεί στο *galley*.



Είχα την ίδια απορία. Άλλωστε το γαλιόνι ακούγεται πιο συμπαθητικό ως νόμισμα, αφού υπάρχει και το ναπολεόνι, το δουβλόνι, το _ντουμπλεζόνι_


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

Earion said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι θα σου γεννήθηκε η απορία (όπως κι εμένα τώρα που το μαθαίνω) γιατί άραγε μεταφραστής δεν χρησιμοποίησε την καθιερωμένη λέξη *γαλιόνι *για το *galleon*. Η γαλέρα, είναι γνωστό, αντιστοιχεί στο *galley*.





Wikipedia said:


> *Coins*
> The *Galleon* is the largest and most valuable coin in the British wizard currency. It is gold, round and larger than the other coins are.
> 
> Around the rim of the Galleon is inscribed at least one serial number, which identifies the goblin who was responsible for minting the coin. In Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, Hermione enchants fake Galleons to show the time and date of the next Dumbledore's Army meeting instead of the serial number.
> ...



Μια ανάλογη απορία είναι γιατί τα *Knuts* δεν έγιναν _κνούτα_.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2012)

Για τα κνούτα, υποθέτω ότι θεωρήθηκε πολύ εξωτική λέξη για παιδικό βιβλίο, και προτιμήθηκε το μαστίγιο. Αλλά για τη γαλέρα, αντί για γαλιόνι, θα μείνουμε με την απορία. Μια εξήγηση είναι ότι όλες οι μεταφράσεις του Χάρι Πότερ έγιναν, για εμπορικούς λόγους, πολύ βιαστικά. Έτσι, ορισμένες αποτυχημένες επιλογές του πρώτου βιβλίου δυστυχώς παραμένουν σε όλα τα βιβλία. Έχει κάνει εκτενείς αναφορές ο Σαραντάκος στην ιστοσελίδα του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Για τα κνούτα, υποθέτω ότι θεωρήθηκε πολύ εξωτική λέξη για παιδικό βιβλίο, και προτιμήθηκε το μαστίγιο.


Μα, ένας λόγος παραπάνω... ;) Ακόμη και αν υποθέσουμε ότι τα παιδιά δεν διαβάζουν πια _Μιχαήλ Στρογκόφ_, εγώ θα έβαζα στοίχημα ότι το Knut είναι ακόμη πιο εξωτικό για τα αγγλόφωνα παιδιά (χώρια την αναφορά στους βασιλιάδες --και της μεσαιωνικής Αγγλίας-- Κανούτους)...


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2012)

Ναι, οι ελληνικές μεταφράσεις του Χάρι Πότερ χάνουν πράγματι σε σχέση με το πρωτότυπο, και νομίζω ότι ο λόγος είναι αυτός που αναφέρει η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Τις ίδιες ακριβώς σκέψεις έκανα κι εγώ χτες, όταν είδα την απάντηση του Θέμη. (Χαίρομαι που ο δόκτωρ θυμάται πού έμαθε τη λέξη _κνούτο_. :)) Προφανώς, όταν στο πρωτότυπο έχουμε λέξεις πιο σπάνιες από το _galley_ και το _whip_, έτσι και στη μετάφραση θα έπρεπε να έχουμε _γαλιόνια_ και _κνούτα_, νομίζω.


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2012)

Οι μεταφράσεις των πρώτων τόμων του Χάρι Πότερ δεν έγιναν τόσο βιαστικά -αλλά δεν είχαν ψυλλιαστεί κιόλας ότι θα γίνει ταινία κτλ. να το προσέξουν περισσότερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> (Χαίρομαι που ο δόκτωρ θυμάται πού έμαθε τη λέξη _κνούτο_. :))


Μην είσαι σίγουρος για το πού την πρωτοέμαθα, έπαιζε και _Μικρός Ήρωας_ την ίδια εποχή. ;)


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2012)

Tώρα τι μου θυμίσατε. Μάθημα Γερμανικών, έρχεται ο νέος δάσκαλος, νομίζοντας ίσως ότι θα έχει τάξη με εγγλεζόπουλα. Οι μαθητές ήμασταν δύο Γιαπωνέζοι, ένας Ιταλός, μια Αμερικανίδα, ένας Ιρλανδός, μία ΠΓΔΜ κι εγώ. 
Και μας λέει δε σας λέω πως με λένε, έχω όμως το ίδιο όνομα με τον άγγλο βασιλιά που είναι και παιδικό τραγούδι. 
Σιωπή από κατω. Κοιταζόμαστε. 
Χαρωπός- χαρωπός επαναλαμβάνει, Άγγλος βασιλιάς κλπ. Ο βασιλιάς Κα-κα-κα-κα-κ-κ-κ. 
Τίποτα εμείς. Κοιτάμε τον Ιρλανδό. Μας λέει, εγώ σε ιρλανδόφωνο σχολείο πήγα. Η Αμερικανίδα δήλωσε επίσης ασχετοσύνη. 
Tελικά κατάλαβε ο κύρος Κ(α)νουτ ότι μόνοι μας δεν θα το βρίσκαμε, και μας το είπε. 
Το δίδαγμα είναι να ξέρεις το ακροατήριό σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

Ωραία, πες μας τώρα και το τραγουδάκι. ;)


SBE said:


> Το δίδαγμα είναι να ξέρεις το ακροατήριό σου.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2012)

Δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## Themis (May 11, 2012)

Τότε ας βολευτούμε με ένα τραγουδάκι για άλλους _κανούτους_:
Pour chanter Veni Creator 
Il faut une chasuble d'or. 
Nous en tissons pour vous, grands de l'église 
Et nous, pauvres canuts, n'avons pas de chemise. 
C'est nous les canuts 
Nous sommes tout nus. 

Pour gouverner, il faut avoir 
Manteaux ou rubans en sautoir. 
Nous en tissons pour vous, grands de la terre 
Et nous, pauvres canuts, sans drap on nous enterre. 
C'est nous les canuts 
Nous sommes tout nus. 

Mais notre règne arrivera 
Quand votre règne finira. 
Nous tisserons le linceul du vieux monde 
Car on entend déjà la révolte qui gronde. 
C'est nous les canuts 
Nous n'irons plus nus.


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2012)

Πάω στοίχημα όμως ότι κι εμείς δεν ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει η ελληνική λέξη "κανούτος" (με Κ μικρό, όχι το κύριο όνομα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

Wow! Difficult, but Google is our friend...


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2012)

Υπάρχει και διάολος κανούτος:
Είναι καιρός του χαλασμού, κι όχι παιγνίδια, ετούτος: 
βασίλεια ακέρια χάνονται, πέφτουνε σάπιοι θρόνοι 
κι αναγαλλιάζει, όπως το λεν, ο διάολος ο κανούτος. 
Σε τέτοια μπόρα οι άρχοντες τρέμουν, εκείνοι μόνοι.
(Κοτζιούλας, 1941)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2012)

Εγώ βρήκα τον _λύκο_ (γι' αυτό σημάδεψα τα wolf) σε ιστοσελίδες με ερμηνεία επωνύμων.

Αλλού πάλι, το βρίσκω επίθετο: κανούτος,-α,-ο= ζώο με τρίχωμα φαιόξανθο, σταχτί --που ταιριάζει και στο ποίημα του Κοτζιούλα...


----------

